
Handling 1B requests with Symfony 2 - webdisrupt
http://labs.octivi.com/handling-1-billion-requests-a-week-with-symfony2/
======
juandazapata
Click bait. They mention that they can handle 700 req/s with Symphony, then
HAProxy helps to scale up to 1600 req/s. The 1B figure is in 1 week.

~~~
geerlingguy
More specifically, requests are routed through HAProxy to Varnish, and then,
if not cached, they'll hit the backend. I'm surprised they couldn't get up to
5-10,000 req/s, honestly. Maybe payload size/bandwidth limited.

500+ req/sec is decent for a Symfony app, so they should've focused on that
metric and the app itself.

------
obilgic
Please update title: 1B/week requests

------
leeoniya
or using units not chosen for dramatic effect: 1653 req/s

~~~
vpkaihla
How they got Varnish to run so slowly is indeed an interesting result :P

------
bsaul
Damn, that dependency injection code inside comments... How long will
developpers tolerate this kind of mess ?

------
vpkaihla
In what, a decade?

Seriously though, this is "Handling 1B connections in a week with Varnish".

------
romanovcode
So basically strip Symfony2 to nearly nothing? (they removed rendering engine
and orm)

